# hyperthyroid after tt



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

How long can a person be hyperthyroid before it becomes dangerous? I've only started seeing symptoms really badly these past few weeks. But I can't take it!! My next appt is early september. I am on 125 mcg synthroid and he has me cutting pill in half per week. 9 mcg doesn't seem like a lot. And I don't understand only one half pill per week. I have to call them for my numbers but I did have my tsh checked a week or so prior to that and it was .0341. I don't know what means. I don't know what the numbers are supposed to be. Either way I feel terrible. I'm exhausted but jittery and panicky. Starving all the time to where it is uncomfortable. I'm getting inpatient. I am afraid to wait that long to see the doctor.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't think you should wait nor rely on TSH alone. Free T3 is the best indicator to see houw you are adjusting to the medication but it sounds like you are not doing too well. Call and tell them.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Squishee said:


> How long can a person be hyperthyroid before it becomes dangerous? I've only started seeing symptoms really badly these past few weeks. But I can't take it!! My next appt is early september. I am on 125 mcg synthroid and he has me cutting pill in half per week. 9 mcg doesn't seem like a lot. And I don't understand only one half pill per week. I have to call them for my numbers but I did have my tsh checked a week or so prior to that and it was .0341. I don't know what means. I don't know what the numbers are supposed to be. Either way I feel terrible. I'm exhausted but jittery and panicky. Starving all the time to where it is uncomfortable. I'm getting inpatient. I am afraid to wait that long to see the doctor.


I'm confused - Your doctor has you taking 1/2 a Synthroid a week? He is doing that because you are complaining that you have hyper symptoms and needs to reduce the thyroid hormone in your system. He will likely adjust your meds when he sees you. He should have run some additional lab tests first but it's too late for that. You need to insist that he run the FT-3 and FT-4 before he adjusts your meds when you see him or your can order them yourself and show up with the results.

How long have you been on the 125mcg of Synthroid?

If your doctor is testing only TSH that is wrong - he needs to be testing FT-3 and FT-4 in order to calibrate the correct replacement dose for you.

For future reference you can order lab tests directly from...
www.healthcheckUSA.com - a TSH, FT-3 and FT-4 panel is $85.

If your doctor will not run FT-3 and FT-4 on you to help with dosing then you will need to find a new doctor. While I realize they are probably trying to suppress your TSH you also need to know where your FT-3 and FT-4 are to feel your best.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> I'm confused - Your doctor has you taking 1/2 a Synthroid a week?


What I think the poster is saying is he or she is taking 125 mcg six days a week, then breaking the pill in half for day 7.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> What I think the poster is saying is he or she is taking 125 mcg six days a week, then breaking the pill in half for day 7.


That was how I understood it too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Squishee said:


> And I don't understand only one half pill per week.


I read it as one half pill per week, total...which is very unconventional. Hopefully she'll be back soon to clarify.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I read it as one half pill per week, total...which is very unconventional. Hopefully she'll be back soon to clarify.


That was my take which was reinforced by her saying that it seemed like a small amount.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

One half pill a week....wow, I hope she'll be back and tell us.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^ bump to top

If you read carefully - .9 mcg 7 days a week is equal to 1/2 a 125mcg pill.

The doctor reduced her dose based on TSH and her symptoms.

Now is a great time for Squishee to educate her doctor on the proper tests to run for dosing.


----------



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. I take 125 mcg 6 days a week and a half of that once per week.
I feel so terrible. Im starving all the time but when i eat i dont even want to and I have like a few bites and call it a day. I feel like im in such a state of fog all the time. I have anxiety through the roof. I feel like im going crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Squishee said:


> Hi everyone. I take 125 mcg 6 days a week and a half of that once per week.
> I feel so terrible. Im starving all the time but when i eat i dont even want to and I have like a few bites and call it a day. I feel like im in such a state of fog all the time. I have anxiety through the roof. I feel like im going crazy.


You need labs. FREE T3 especially.


----------



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

I am trying to get a hold of my doctor to get my most recent labs from last week. but they said it takes 2 weeks. I have to call back in a few days. I am looking for a new doctor. I dont think I like synthroid. I always hear how great people feel on the compound t3 (not that i know what that is) i dont know anything about this stuff. What is normal what is not. All I know is I do not feel normal. And im constantly afraid im going to die because of the way I feel. My body aches and im so tired all the time. I lost 9 pounds in 2 weeks!! Its because I am not eating - i try to eat because I am starving but I have no appetite. I dont enjoy eating anymore. Im starting to get depressed from all of this and I am only 6 months in.


----------



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

Also, I have sharp chest pain. I have been to the ER and everything checked out fine - everyone keeps telling me im fine - but i dont feel fine. Im scared. I dont like this.


----------

